# What are the odds -- Splitting



## i8i (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is the scenario.. One deep hive with 10 frames left alone and over fed until point of swarm. what are the odds if you put an empty box near the swarming hive that the new queen will choose that empty box over some tree branch?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The odds are good, but set it a little bit away from the first hive and it might increase the odds a bit. A location with morning sun and protection from winds might be ideal, but anywhere you have a spot is a good thing to try. Having some old used comb, if you have any, would be a good thing to have in the box.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Your odds would be even better if you split them right before the point of swarming.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

what are the odds 
Next spring?

You will be much happier making a divide using a mated queen!
Both colonies will populate much faster than a hive *allowed to swarm!*
Swarming is something that you want to keep under control.
But, if you want to gamble go ahead.
The best lessons in beekeeping are when it costs you time and materials.
Regards,
Ernie


----------

